# Polaris Sportsman 500



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Thinking about getting a Polaris 500 HO 4x4 for doing walks. Anyone have any input, either positive or negative about this machine? 

Thanks boys.


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ipushsnow;565750 said:


> Thinking about getting a Polaris 500 HO 4x4 for doing walks. Anyone have any input, either positive or negative about this machine?
> 
> Thanks boys.


Very good machine.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Run don't walk away from a Polaris. A very good friend of mine owns an ATV parts and repair shop, he says and I quote "Polaris's are only good for ditch fill". He works on them the most, and are not a reliable machine. You would be better off going with 1 of the big 4, in this order Yamaha, Honda, Kawasaki, and Suzuki, I also like the Arctic Cat's. Not many problems with the Yamaha's, the push button gear Honda's don't hold up well, so try to stay away from them. A lot of guys like the Polaris brand, but we have seen way to many problems with way to many machines, and I don't hold them very much higher then these Chinese brands that are flooding the market. But that's just my 2 cents xysport.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Around here I would say Polaris is definitely in the big 4. I would be that at least 6 out of 10 atvs around here are Polaris, so I would imagine the shops have more of them around due to there being more on the roads/trails. I wouldnt be a bit scared of a Polaris, or most of the brands, a lot just has to do with the previous owner.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a '05 Sportsman 500HO that I bought new. I use it for trail riding. They are a very dependable machine. I have only had it in the shop once since I bought it, and that was for a recall. Never had a problem, and it always starts. I have had 4 ATVs now (all different brands) and the Polaris has the nicest ride. No complaints from me.

This is my first ATV that I don't use for plowing. I will but the salter on it though when I need it.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I get to see it from the repair side of things, and Polaris has some pretty cheesy component designs. I'm not knocking anyone that has or wants one, I'm just saying I wouldn't have one. My riding buddies and I have beat on a lot of atv's over the years, and see what can take the abuse. Just check the GNCC races on the sport side of it, you don't see any Polaris's there and reliability is #1 when it's 3:30 am and you have another 20 hrs. to push before you get done.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I had Polaris for years, and for whatever reason switched to a Honda. Kept kicking myself for 3 years then let a guy talk me into a Kawasaki when I'd had my fill of trouble on the Honda. One year with that machine and had enough, went back to Polaris and haven't had an issue yet. Should've stuck with Polaris from the git-go. My buddy runs Arctic Cat and they seem to be decent machines too. So Polaris or Cat would be the two I'll stick with. This is based on my experience, not hearsay.

I should add that my machines get used for work around the hunting land, homeplace, and trail riding. They get worked very hard, but not raced. Even used the Polaris as a log skidder late last winter, skidded out a couple cords of jackpine from my property.

Buck


----------



## Viper65 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a Polaris 500HO. First machine I got.. Put over 1700 miles on it in 1.5 yrs. All trouble free. They make a good machine. If you like to trail ride and play in the snow IMO they are underpowered. I never had a plow on mine. I got so sick of not being able to keep up with the boys with the big bores I got rid of her and bought a big bore.

The Polairs was a good machine. I never had a issue with it, besides being very heavy for snow trail riding that would work to your advantage for plowing snow.

I bought a Can Am 800 vtwin with a cycle country 48 inch blade. It is about the perfect size for me and my driveway.. The 52 would have been ok also, the 60 IMO was too big for me.. The 48 fit down the sidewalks good. I have a small driveway 25x 40 and it took me about 2 hours to plow...

Of course.. That was connected to the street and the street was connected to my neighbors driveways.. 


I picked up the cycle country off of craigslist for $125.00 It was on there for 15 minutes. I had to buy a mount for 50. 

The Can Am 800 has gobs of power to plow with. If you can afford it jump up to a 800 to plow with. Get EFI also (electronic fuel injection) It is worth it.. My polaris was a carb machine. Now that I have EFI i will never go back.

As far as the machines to go with.. Get out and ride them. See what feels best to you. Get on some atv forums and see how many troubles they have and what the issues are.. Nobody makes a perfect machine.

If it was me in your situation.. Id stick with either a Polaris (6 month warranty), a Can Am (3 year warranty), or a Yamaha Grizz with power steering. THose would be my top 3 picks. I have ridden Hondas, IMO i dont like them. They are a dependable machine thou. My first pick would be the canam. the grizz and popo come in close to each other.

Check out craigslist. For a good used quad. Look it over really good. Frame welds and any frame bends, cv boots, plastics for any cracks or repairs, is everything aligned right? check the oil, is it dirty? Look at the diff fluids.
Ride it.. Does it pull or handle funny? Does the engine sound right? Acceleration and braking correct?

Just like buying a car. Check it out good. As atv's get more abuse than cars do sometimes. I know I baby my quad. I dont abuse it at all. My 2 cents..


----------

